# 2012 cruze rs 6spd manual brake issues!



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys, just posting to see if anyone else has had similiar issues with their manual cruze!

 When i turn the key all the way on without starting it, the vacuum pump for the brake booster comes on and wont shut off till the key is turned off. The brake pedal is solid to the top if the car is off with zero travel. When im driving i can hear a high pitched whistle which sounds like its comeing from the brake booster. If i leave my foot on the break pedal and turn the car off, the pedal pushes itself right up as far as it can go to the top with my foot still on it. Once the car is shut off you can hear a high pitch whistle which sounds like air is leaking out of the brake booster.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> Hey guys, just posting to see if anyone else has had similiar issues with their manual cruze!
> 
> When i turn the key all the way on without starting it, the vacuum pump for the brake booster comes on and wont shut off till the key is turned off. The brake pedal is solid to the top if the car is off with zero travel. When im driving i can hear a high pitched whistle which sounds like its comeing from the brake booster. If i leave my foot on the break pedal and turn the car off, the pedal pushes itself right up as far as it can go to the top with my foot still on it. Once the car is shut off you can hear a high pitch whistle which sounds like air is leaking out of the brake booster.


It does sound like you've got an issue with your brake booster. I think your idea is pretty spot on. Don't mess around with brake problems...get it right to the dealer. I can assure you that's not normal behavior. If my car is "on" but not started I can pump the brakes all day and they don't get hard. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I taking it to the dealer first thing monday morning! I almost rolled into a car yesturday when i put my foot on the brake and on the clutch to start the car while releasing the e brake. Fingers crossed for a quick an easy fix then.


----------

